# Just for fun picture contest



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is just for fun  casue I have nothing better to do lol!

* Contest info and rules:*


One picture a catagory
Has to be your horse, a horse you ride, or just take care of (no internet pics)
There is only a first placeing for each catagory
the winners get the glory of knowing that there horse picture won.
deadline is Oct. 18th 2011
*Picture catagorys*


Best picture of your mare
Best picture of your stallion
Best picture of your gelding
Best picture of your filly
Best picture of you colt
 

if im missing any info, just let me know.  lets see them pretty horses!


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Mare (Sharion) 









Stallion (Scout)









Gellding (Billy Boy)


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great pictures! keep them coming people


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Gelding (King) 








Mare (Jo Jo)








Filly 








Colt


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

ok i'm giving this another shot, i tried entering this contest on my break at school but the internet kept suddenly going REALLY slow. darn college wireless lol.
Gelding (Cody)









Wenessa (3 year old Filly)









Marcey (mare)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare, Flicka


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Best picture of my gelding*
Bruticus <3


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Christmas parade


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ lol im guessing you are entering him in best gelding?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My Fjord mare Bella, knee deep in snow!







Littlebit Black in his stallion days







Rusty (gelding)







Paint colt, Every Heart's Dream, AKA "Gunner"







My 09 filly, Mouse


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

(filly)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Best gelding (even though I dont know if its possible to enter two pictures for one catagory???)


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

*Best Gelding...*

'Defender' 4 y.o. solid paint


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

*best gelding*

another one of Defender


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great pictures everyone, gonna be super hard to judge! 
only a couple more days till i post the winners!  keep them coming!


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

(gelding)

My silly Boy Merlin.


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Best Picture of my Mare ;-)


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry! I had NO clue how to post a picture  Lets try again! This is my Mare Madeira.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

*THE WINNERS*

*BEST MARE: *Billyrox - Sharion
*BEST STALLION: *Billyrox - Scout
*BEST GELDING: *Lilruffian - rusty
*BEST FILLY: *Randomrider92 - name unknown
*BEST COLT: *Lilruffian - Gunner.

congrats to the winners, everyone had super awesome pictures of there horses!! it was really hard to pick the winners.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh sorry, her name is Tansy.


----------

